# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Blazed Siamese Double Rex Rat

## RichsBallPythons

This is first one i produced Finally after almost 2 years working with the siamese and rex genes.

----------

_Adam Chandler_ (01-10-2012),_heathers*bps_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## decensored

Awesome!  Ugly little thing..  :Good Job:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Far from Ugly, and not all that common

----------

_decensored_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

Is it hairless? I can't tell since I'm on my phone.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using Xparent Pink Tapatalk

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Hes a double rex aka mock hairless

----------


## heathers*bps

Super cute and Congrats on all your hard work paying off  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Inspire using Xparent Pink Tapatalk

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## Rhasputin

I don't think it looks blazed?


Why did it take you 2 years to produce one? 
I don't mean to sound rude, but do you know the genetics behind siamese and rex?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

he is blazed, and it took long as genetics dont always play in your favor. Produced many variations of the genetics just never with siamese

----------

_Rhasputin_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## Xotik

> Far from Ugly, and not all that common


I agree! Quite adorable! <3 Congratulations!

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## Rhasputin

Again, I don't want this to come off as rude (it may, through text sound rude, but it's because maybe the photos don't show it well).

Where are his blaze markings?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

THe last picture i posted, after his first molt he had a white like run up his face. He recently had 2nd molt which that is no longer there now. But will come and go with each molt.

I have about 200 rats right now in grow ups, 80% of them are siamese, rex, blazed, dubos all mixed in. This is just first time i had all in one minus dumbo.

80% of my females are visual siamese or siamese Rex

----------


## wolfy-hound

He's hideously gorgeous. 

I now have two male hairless and wondered what a siamese-hairless would look like, and this gives me sort of the idea. He's grand, congrats on producing him.

I thought 'blaze' meant the white blaze on the face? Confused am I.

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> He's hideously gorgeous. 
> 
> I now have two male hairless and wondered what a siamese-hairless would look like, and this gives me sort of the idea. He's grand, congrats on producing him.
> 
> I thought 'blaze' meant the white blaze on the face? Confused am I.


He did have the blaze marking, till he molted. Whether it comes back again or not i doubt it. But he did have the white line/break in his face

----------


## Adam Chandler

Amazing Rich, big congrats!

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## Adam Chandler

> 


lol, DON'T LOOK AT ME!!!

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-10-2012)

----------


## Rhasputin

Okay I was wondering if that was the flash, or part of the markings, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Cool! I can hardly get pictures of my rats and the hairless dude is a real pain for pics.

The hidey face pic should be on LOLcats.

----------

_RichsBallPythons_ (01-16-2012)

----------


## tsy72001

I'm sorry, but that poor rat is just gross looking! Nothing personal, but he needs some hair!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> I'm sorry, but that poor rat is just gross looking! Nothing personal, but he needs some hair!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep your comments to your self if you dont like it. Got it!!

----------

_Rhasputin_ (01-11-2012)

----------

